# So close you can taste the Beige!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, it’s almost done! 

I wanted to finish it for the New Year, but I won’t quite make it, I guess. Still, pretty close! Well, I might; I still have two days as of when I write this, so if it all goes well, it could be done before the ball drops on the 31st!

Check out the Scooter with the body on, interior in and nearly everything coming together. I’ve still got small stuff to do, but I thought I’d put this up so you can see what a difference the small stuff makes!

Happy New Year, everybody!

* http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/chevette-update-5-body-count-in-da-house/ *


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats so like a Chevette I can hardly keep my eyes ope... ZZZZZZZ
And I mean that in a good way!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, I know I've done a good job when people are nodding off looking at it. 

If that isn't realistic, I don't know what is! :hat:

Thanks, man!


----------



## johnnyclack (Sep 30, 2013)

Chevette,....isn’t that another name for a skin rash ?:freak:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Ha!

Maybe it's a rust rash your're thinking about, I can see it then.

All cracks on the quality aside, I do still see a very few Chevettes rolling around town, and that's in a winter climate with salty roads. That's damn impressive, especially when Mazda Protoges and 3s that are 20 years newer have begun to melt away in force already. Nevermind that I don't see a SINGLE Honda from the age of the Chevette around anymore.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

my 1 1/2 cents.

Chevettes... aka "Shove its" I am a retired Chevy auto mechanic.... I hate those things... and yes road SALT ate them up in 3 to 4 years... 

Same can be said about the bodies of the early Honda Cars..
in 1974 I bought a New 74 Civic... changed the cam, distributor and headers and exhaust system.
after 8 months I received a Recall from Honda. they replace the hood, both front fenders, doors, front bumper and brackets, every thing was badly rusted after only one Ohio winter. 
when I got the car back.. I sold it. they did nothing for the floor or rear quarters.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

You know, nevermind the subject matter, this is one clean sharp build! Nice work dude!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks man!

I love to do as good a job as possible on the most loser cars possible. 

The reason:

No matter how crappy a car was in life, or how beaten in death, they all start out shiny and happy and new and clean. Every car, from the biggest baddest Lambo and Ferrari to the lowest "Shove it" and Gremlin and Pacer all come out of the factory with "new car smell" and the potential to be loved and cared for.

Most aren't that loved or cared for, but I strive to capture that moment, right after it's born/made, that a car has yet to reveal its flaws to the world. Even a Chevette had a moment like that, when it was like a blanket of new-fallen snow. 

I'm glad people are appreciating the build!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice work, Faust. And I get your motivation! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

ok that brought a tear to my eye...

...a crocodile tear.

but yeah, great work! can't wait for the vanity shots.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Regardless of how good or bad a car the Chevette may have been. Seeing one of these cars brings back a lot good memories of a time that was fun and care free for me.

This is a great looking build ! And I really appreciate you sharing it with us. :thumbsup:


----------

